# charming historical pictures...



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Found these pics of human powered push cars in 1894 Ceylon... 
























It must have been a truly unique experience to travel slowly and quietly completely out in the open with those beautiful unobstructed panoramic views. (sigh...)


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Beautiful photos---thanks for sharing them.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Neat pics


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Very nice.

Funny, though ... looks like the girl on the left is pushing, while the guy on the right is sitting down!


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Looks like they're both pushing to me. 

If you look closely at the track, you'll notice that the inner curve is double railed to keep the flanges in place. I've seen this practice done on quite a few small railroads.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

choo choo said:


> Looks like they're both pushing to me.
> 
> If you look closely at the track, you'll notice that the inner curve is double railed to keep the flanges in place. I've seen this practice done on quite a few small railroads.



Looks great.........until a train comes high-balling along.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

See the cut in the road bed on the bottom of the first photo and on right on the second one, that was for a mule or donkey powered rail line.
Walking the rails and pushing behind that rail car sounds like a job and half to me!


----------

